# Any women in Central ND?



## goose1965 (Sep 3, 2004)

Are there any women in Central ND that have the passion that I have?

Looking for fellow female hunters not wanting to be intimatidated by their male counterparts.

Skeet, goose, pheasant, grouse, partridge...doesn't matter as long as the passion is there.

I kinda wanted to get a gun club started, but the women in the area are strictly deer hunters....very disappointing!!!
Any women fell the same way...left man out....let me know!!!

Cat


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

My wife was looking for hunter women.. She is beginner but like to share with women's skills.. We alway hunted together.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd like to get my fiance into hunting..............or not to get sad everytime I tell her about a hunt!


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

My wife will be excited to have women hunter together. I guided her to hunt pheasants at my favorite places. We live in PICK CITY so alway hunted together for upbird, waterfowl and deer hunting.. IF you like to meet us. welcome...


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Cat...I would like join with you whenever you ready for hunt, just let me know and we can make a plan to meet  
HunterDarkangel


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> or not to get sad everytime I tell her about a hunt!


DUMP HER! If she gets a little poutty now wait till your married it'll get worse. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HuNtErDaRkAnGeL (Apr 8, 2004)

zogman said:


> > or not to get sad everytime I tell her about a hunt!
> 
> 
> DUMP HER! If she gets a little poutty now wait till your married it'll get worse. :lol: :lol: :lol:


  THATS NOT NICE :-?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

My wife is interested in meeting all ladies who like to hunt. Please respond to Sandra. We live in Fargo and hunt in the Dawson area.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Cat and HuNtErDaRkAnGeL,

pm me! Lets get something going here!

Jim in Fargo


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

goose1965 said:


> Looking for fellow female hunters not wanting to be intimatidated by their male counterparts.Cat


 My wife is the one getting me out of bed on those cold mornings. Not only is she not intimidated by me or other men, she makes them uncomfortable. Plus she is good looking!!! What a great woman.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

goose1965

I live in Bismarck, have ready access to all kinds of land, a good dog but get tired of hunting with men (the husband hates to waterfowl hunt). Where you located? We could get together sometime.


----------



## Annie (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm in Illinois, which is pretty far, but if you girls get a club or something together let me know! I'll be happy to join ya!


----------



## Mastadon1369 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all. My wife Liz is looking to find women hunting partners and possibly form a club. We live near Bismarck and enjoy all types of hunting. As it is now we trade off hunting and takin' care of the baby, so we both end up hunting alone. We have a Gordon setter for upland hunting, I know Liz would love to meet up with some other hunters with the same kind of issues. Thanks!


----------



## bodatx2 (Mar 29, 2006)

I upland hunt in Iowa, and ND, down in Iowa we get out with groups, mostly couples, the women seem to enjoy it as much as the men. plus the evenings are enjoyable to go out after the hunt. Haven't found any groups or couples to go out withup here. if you are single, ladies and guys, what a way to meet someone with some of the same interests and no pressure. we hunt in the dickinson area, if anyone hunts anywhere else and would enjoy other company please post. one great english pointer always at my side.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

goldhunter470 said:


> My wife is the one getting me out of bed on those cold mornings. Not only is she not intimidated by me or other men, she makes them uncomfortable. Plus she is good looking!!! What a great woman.


 She rocks! WTG! Let's see some pictures! Check your PM! :beer:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Annie said:


> I'm in Illinois, which is pretty far, but if you girls get a club or something together let me know! I'll be happy to join ya!


Hi Annie,
I'm in Elgin, Illinois it's still a hike but glad to meet a fellow IL huntress! :beer:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

It's great to hear couples hunting and family hunting! I'm looking for hunting models for my website! Have a picture takjen in your camo garb and send me a PM I'll post on my website! :beer: :beer:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Remmi_&_I said:


> I'd like to get my fiance into hunting..............or not to get sad everytime I tell her about a hunt!


 Oh my gosh, that sounds like a blast from the past! Here's how to peak her interest, have her film your hunts. Worked for us and now it's in m bl00d! :beer:


----------



## EthansMom (May 19, 2011)

Count me in if you get something together! My son and I are the hunters of the family, the husband will just walk along. We started pheasant hunting last year, 13 yo son got his first doe this year and went on his first duck hunt, and I have my first deer (doe) tag and I am looking forward to filling it! I am in Bismarck.


----------



## EthansMom (May 19, 2011)

Wow...didn't realize how old this post was.


----------

